# The Sims Complete Collection (Play without CD) (Play in window)



## jacfalcon (Sep 29, 2006)

I recently got some help running this game already, but I had two other things that I would like to know.

First is playing without the CD. I know this is legal when you own the game, so I'd like to know what I would use to make this game able to boot without the CD. I searched for the topic because I know there are a lot about this idea already, but the terms used are contained in many posts so I oculdn't locate one, plus if someone knew in particular to this game it would be better.

Second is a program that would let me play the game in a window. Again hard to find and better luck if someone knows for this game in particular.

Thanks a ton!
-Jac Falcon


----------



## RagabashMoon (Nov 7, 2007)

jacfalcon said:


> I recently got some help running this game already, but I had two other things that I would like to know.
> 
> First is playing without the CD. I know this is legal when you own the game, so I'd like to know what I would use to make this game able to boot without the CD. I searched for the topic because I know there are a lot about this idea already, but the terms used are contained in many posts so I oculdn't locate one, plus if someone knew in particular to this game it would be better.
> 
> ...


While it may be technically legal to play without the CD if you own the game, requiring the CD is one of EA/Maxis' copy protection methods. Therefore, as far as I know, any attempt to play without the CD is therefore a possible attempt to circumvent copy protection, which is not allowed to be discussed on these forums.


----------



## jacfalcon (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok, um, thanks then. What about playing in windowed mode, anyone?


----------



## RagabashMoon (Nov 7, 2007)

Hmmm as for that part, not off the top of my head, although I have a friend that prefers her games windowed, so she might know, I'll ask her and get back to you ASAP.


----------



## RagabashMoon (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok, she said add a -w to the command line, so like for example...

On your shortcut it should say like "C:\Program Files\Sims\Sims.exe" or whatever, just add -w after the quotations, and that should run the game in a window. 

So "C:\blahblah\blah.exe" -w


----------



## jacfalcon (Sep 29, 2006)

K, I'll try it, thanks a bunch! (to both of you)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i believe it's -windowed


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

my bad, try /win instead.


----------



## RagabashMoon (Nov 7, 2007)

Couriant said:


> my bad, try /win instead.


That wouldnt' work, it's a "switch" on the command line, as I said my friend ALWAYS runs her games windowed, and that's how she does it, both with The Sims and The Sims 2.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ALT+Enter made games from Full Screen to Windowed too, but I'm not too sure if that combo is still in use


----------



## RagabashMoon (Nov 7, 2007)

Couriant said:


> ALT+Enter made games from Full Screen to Windowed too, but I'm not too sure if that combo is still in use


Yeah, depends on the game itself. I know Everquest and Everquest II have that.

I mean really, running a game windowed is a function of the game itself.


----------

